# any online dealers for orbea bikes in the US?



## forced induxion

I'm shopping around for a gavia and can't seem to find any online dealers. anyone know of any?


----------



## El Diablo

www.glorycycles.com


----------



## bullfrogco

forced induxion said:


> I'm shopping around for a gavia and can't seem to
> find any online dealers. anyone know of any?


My local bike shop, Contender Bicycles in Salt Lake City, carries orbea bikes ... they don't have the Gavia ... is that a current model any more?

Anyhow, that's where I'll be buying my new Orca later this year. The also have a decent Web site where you can order online ... here's their page with Orbea Bikes: Orbea - Bikes & Frames


----------

